# Marsh Walk



## bobbym (Apr 12, 2009)

tried fishing on thurs midday incoming tide at the marsh walk in MI throwing a bass assasin on a jig head I managed 1 baby king mackeral about 12 inches long and missed a couple of other bites all within about 60 minutes


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

pretty neat you got that little king.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

bobbym said:


> tried fishing on thurs midday incoming tide at the marsh walk in MI throwing a bass assasin on a jig head I managed 1 baby king mackeral about 12 inches long and missed a couple of other bites all within about 60 minutes


hmm interesting are u sure it wasnt a spanish? in the marsh all sorts of young fish can be found even grouper. in fact during the fall baby grouper are outrageously common sometimes (from 6-10 inches always released)


----------



## bobbym (Apr 12, 2009)

It very possibly could have been a Spanish I am not really sure, the head was shaped very triangular if that helps with ID. Still trying to learn about southern fish and fishing in the area. This site has been a great help...Bob


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Sometimes the only way I can tell a baby king from a baby Spannie is to look at the lateral line. The lateral line on a king dips, and on a Spanish does not.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

bc if it was a Spanish u could have kept it. 12 inches is exactly the min size limit. they taste really good. king mackerel have to be 24?(i think) and its recommended that u only eat those less than 30 inches due to high mercury content. they both taste great though


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The only 100% way to tell a Spanish from a small king is the dorsal fin. Both can have the dipping lateral line, yellow spots when the king is young, ect but the Spanish will have the black and white on it's dorsal fin.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

/me thinks ol' Smooth needs to learn the difference between a "dip" and a "taper." 

One's good with chips.


----------



## bobbym (Apr 12, 2009)

wish I had taken a picture because now I am really confused....Bob


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey bobbym, I am going to cut and paste from Wiki (picture there, too):

Spanish mackerel are similar in appearance to small King mackerel (S. Cavalla) and Cero mackerel (S. regalis). All three are very similar in shape and coloration. They may be distinguished as follows:

The _lateral line _on Spanish and Cero mackerel _slopes_ _gradually_ from the top edge of the gill to the tail. In contrast that of the king mackerel takes an _abrupt drop _at mid-body.

The first (spiny) dorsal on Spanish and Cero mackerel has a prominent black patch. The King mackerel has none. _As all three species normally keep the first dorsal folded back in a body groove, this difference is not immediately evident._

Spanish mackerel have prominent yellow spots on the flanks at all sizes. In addition to such spots, Cero mackerel have one or more yellow stripes along the centerline. _Young King mackerel have similar, but slightly smaller spots_; these fade away on individuals weighing over 10 pounds (4.5 kg), but they may still be seen as spots of slightly darker green on the upper back from some angles of view.

World wide there are many members of this genus quite similar to one or another of these three species. In particular, off Mexico, Spanish mackerel may be confused with S. brasiliensis which may appear in the same area.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_mackerel

Contrast the pic on that page with this one: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_mackerel - you can see the dip/drop on the king

----------------
Hope this helps.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

BubbaHoTep said:


> /me thinks ol' Smooth needs to learn the difference between a "dip" and a "taper."
> 
> One's good with chips.




Just repeating what a game warden told a friend when she checked their catch of Spannies, occasionally the lateral line will lie.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

BubbaHoTep said:


> /me thinks ol' Smooth needs to learn the difference between a "dip" and a "taper."
> 
> One's good with chips.


and the other one is good with bbq sauce 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0c/Tapirus_terrestris.jpg


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

kooler said:


> and the other one is good with bbq sauce
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0c/Tapirus_terrestris.jpg


hahahahah!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Y'all ain't right.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

kooler said:


> and the other one is good with bbq sauce
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0c/Tapirus_terrestris.jpg


Hey kooler, what are the minimum length and daily limits on those bad boys? Can you gig 'em?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I got this from http://www.fao.org/docrep/T0750E/t0750e0k.htm
Apparently gigging is legal 

Hunting: The tapir reveals its presence by its tracks, trails and excrement and the sound of its rumbling walk and whistling calls. Tapirs are hunted by day with dogs which sniff them out. As the animals flee, generally into the nearest body of water, they are shot, or brought down with the bow or harpoon (66, 241, 268, 379, 401, 543). Nocturnal hunting is also practised in places where the animals come to saltlicks, particularly during the dry season. Hunters may also wait along their trails or in places where ample fallen fruit may attract them (32, 42, 401). They are also tracked (539). Their snoring may give away their presence (284), or they may be killed from canoes as they come down to the river.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

*tapir hunting*

lets plan a trip!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Hahahahhaahaa

I'M IN!!


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Hey kooler, what are the minimum length and daily limits on those bad boys? Can you gig 'em?


absolutely you can. nothing says sport more than 'tapir gigging'
that is one strange looking animal. pig like, but according to wiki 
''Their closest relatives are the other odd-toed ungulates, including horses and rhinoceroses.''


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

kooler said:


> . . . . odd-toed ungulates. . . .


I like the word "ungulates" and plan to use it more often. Back when I was dating, I never minded the girls as long as they had an odd-number of toes (preferably 5), but I tried my best to stay away from the even-toed (4 or 6) hillbilly "ungulates." I can't speak for kooler, Skink, or c0ch3s3, though.


----------



## bobbym (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW this topic has changed...Okay I have another question I know guys use barnicles for sheepshead but how do you get em on a hook


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

BubbaHoTep said:


> I like the word "ungulates" and plan to use it more often. Back when I was dating, I never minded the girls as long as they had an odd-number of toes (preferably 5), but I tried my best to stay away from the even-toed (4 or 6) hillbilly "ungulates." I can't speak for kooler, Skink, or c0ch3s3, though.


I'm more of a doe toe or camel toe kind of guy. I try to avoid the moose knuckle types


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

bobbym said:


> WOW this topic has changed...Okay I have another question I know guys use barnicles for sheepshead but how do you get em on a hook


use a tiny little hook and plankton for bait 

seriously, I scrape then off of pilings or anywhere they grow with a paint scraper. break off clusters about the size of a quarter and thread the hook through them twice. As long as you dont try to cast them...just flip them...they'll stay on the hook


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

i was wondering the same thing the other day about how to hook up barnicles 'cause someone was talking about using them on here the other day, seems like they caught a red on them (not sure). my dad used to wear the sheepshead out but he always used fiddler crabs. sounds interesting, may give it a try. id say you need to wear some pretty good gloves when scraping off the pylons so you dont come back with a bloody hand.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

The Skink said:


> I'm more of a doe toe or camel toe kind of guy. I try to avoid the moose knuckle types


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<a href="http://media.photobucket.com/image/laughing animated/kansas_city_mickey_blue_eyes/mz_5871103_bodyshot_175x233-1.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i527.photobucket.com/albums/cc351/kansas_city_mickey_blue_eyes/mz_5871103_bodyshot_175x233-1.gif" border="0"></a>


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

BubbaHoTep said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <a href="http://media.photobucket.com/image/laughing animated/kansas_city_mickey_blue_eyes/mz_5871103_bodyshot_175x233-1.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i527.photobucket.com/albums/cc351/kansas_city_mickey_blue_eyes/mz_5871103_bodyshot_175x233-1.gif" border="0"></a>


is that emanuel?


----------

